# Honda eu2200i generators - natural gas conversion kits



## tiki times (Jul 3, 2008)

We have two Honda generators eu2200i and am interested in converting them to natural gas or propane connections. I have seen a couple on line and it looks fairly easy. Does anyone have any personal experience with this...please share good, bad and ugly. Thanks


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

I am looking for the same info. watching this thread daily.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Several on Ebay. They work well. The propane/Natural gas results in a small horsepower reduction, may be 10% if I remember correctly.









NEW* HONDA Inverter EU2000i Generator Conversion Kit, PROPANE, NATURAL GAS LP NG | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW* HONDA Inverter EU2000i Generator Conversion Kit, PROPANE, NATURAL GAS LP NG at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

